# **Mini photo comp 12 poll**



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks once again for supporting our mini comp. The entrants were asked to submit one photograph on the theme of perspective. Please vote for the picture which best depicts this theme. Thanks to all entrants and if your picture wasn't selected, please try again next time. Good luck to the final ten, it really is a great prize for the winner.:thumb:










Maxtor, Baz (Auto Detox) and Spitfire

1. 









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Gotta be Number 5 for me.

Lines of Perspective in the image and that it puts reminds us all to re-adjust our perspective every now and then.


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

No.5 for me too - It really nails the theme perspective. 
Also really like no.7 and 9. with no.7 edging it for me. Good balance on lighting throughout the picture.


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Number one for me :thumb:

I really do like number 5, but something about the shadow on the bottom left distracts my eye from point of 'perspective' given by the rows of headstones...and ruins it for me..!

Best of luck to everyone!

Top work :thumb:


----------



## AustCy (Jun 9, 2010)

some very good shots in this.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm glad I wasn't picking the short list for this one, I'm struggling to pick one out of the ten. I'm gonna go with 3 because I liked it when it was posted a while back.

5 is a stunner and I love the whole perspective view and puts life into perspective idea. I think 9 is a cracker and number 1 is a beaut, I like the way 4 is framed it's a nice idea and I lurve:argie: the old school escorts. 

All 10 should be really proud as I think this has been the strongest final 10 in the mini comp so far.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

a tough one - between 1,5 and 10 for me but I think 5 fits the brief from a photogrpahic sense and metaphorically - it makes you think (or it does me!)

Well done to all though - cracking set!


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

#10 for me, good luck to everyone.

Gary


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

If you haven't voted yet, please do:thumb:


----------



## sirGonGon (May 28, 2010)

Cracking top 10, really are all brilliant. Good luck to everyone involved


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Please keep the votes coming folks:thumb:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

all very good, not one i dont like, but 5 :thumb:


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Some great photography there....Well done everyone who managed to get to the finals


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Keep the votes coming gent's, an excellent short list for the final from Maxtor & Spitfire 

Baz


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2010)

10 for me


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Daily bump


----------



## sanmisra (Apr 25, 2010)

9 for me, although all are really nice!


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

It's still quite a tight one! Any more votes guys? :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Number 10 gets my vote. Well done everyone!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Still quite close this one:thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

3 days left to vote guys. :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Bump. :thumb::wave:

Maxtor.


----------



## Katana (Mar 31, 2007)

I voted for 1 even though i have one of my own in that shortlist, i'd have number 1 as a print on my wall, the colours are perfect.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Katana said:


> I voted for 1 even though i have one of my own in that shortlist, i'd have number 1 as a print on my wall, the colours are perfect.


Great gesture.:thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Congratulations to Marketman :thumb: The standard of entries was very high for this one. Well done to you all.

Baz, Maxtor and Spitfire.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats to Marketman, if you can get in touch with your address details please I will get this out to you ASAP 

Another excellent comp' I really enjoyed all the entries thanks to everyone for entering

Thanks
Baz


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Cheers Guy........didnt expect to win... some cracking stuff entered.... many thanks to all that voted ...:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Well done Sir, a very well deserved win. Great entries by all participants.

Gary


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Congrats Marketman, a very evocative photo if I say so myself....

...... from the 'Silverstone Scaffolding' entrant  :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Well done Matey.

It was close but yours fulfilled the brief best for me.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Well done. A great shot. :thumb:

Gaz will whip the prize off you mind. 


Maxtor.


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Well done with the win 
Thanks for my one vote , who ever you are ,wonder if it was my mother


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

well done, all great pics though


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

cortinajim said:


> Well done with the win
> Thanks for my one vote , who ever you are ,wonder if it was my mother


:lol:


----------

